# N & B on Iveco oil leak



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all,

We had our MH serviced recently then took if for an MOT. It passed the MOT but the tester ( local authority site) noticed a small oil drip. It seems not to have got any worse, still dripping very slowly.

Before I book it in to a garage and the fella says 
" tut,tut,tut thats bad " I thought I'd pick your collective brains any ideas if this is a common or known problem ?.

Many thanks 

John


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are too many possibilities to begin guessing. Can you see where it is coming from, if not then a garage or two may be the only way to find out, Alan.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Alan,
I think it's from the gear box housing but it looks like the leak starts higher up. I assumed that it would drip from the gear box housing because that is the lowest point. I think you're right a few garages is probably the answer.

many thanks 

John


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

If it didn't leak before the service then it may be one of 2 things. If its coming from higher up then it could be residual oil used when topping up the gearbox. If it continues then it may be the filler is loose/leaking. It could also be caused by overfilling. 

If its not coming from around the bottom then it could be regarded as good news as any leak from seals etc. would originate near the front or rear casing bottom


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Vennwood is quite right. If there was no sign of an oil leak before the service then it may be that they spilled some or the oil filter is not sufficiently tight. I would go back to who ever serviced it and tell them it has been dripping since the service and see if they will check it for you, Alan.


----------

